
Show HN: Quickly tap through today's news - woozymans
https://woozymans.com
======
woozymans
Quickly see headlines of today's news in a stories-like format. If you're on a
desktop, you can use the arrow keys/esc to navigate through, while clicking on
the headline to read the actual story.

~~~
cloudking
Pretty cool, how about when you tap the background on mobile it advances to
next?

~~~
woozymans
Tapping the left and right sides of the screen goes to the previous/next
story, while tapping on the headline in the middle brings up the actual news
story!

